# Giant Bettas



## ttman (Jan 22, 2005)

who's got them? who's breeding them?


----------



## ttman (Jan 22, 2005)

any1 have them yet? I'm just itching to keep 1 or 2. just think a 6"-7" (TL) betta, show tank!!! surely I can't be the only 1 locally interested in them!?!?!?


----------



## ttman (Jan 22, 2005)

a lil motivation:


----------



## fish_guy (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow I am not a betta person but I would love a pair to try my hand at breeding


----------



## dinosfishhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

I am hearing that this is done by steroids.
They do not breed true.
Giant fish throw normal sized offspring.


----------



## ttman (Jan 22, 2005)

not true. I have followed the history of this strain. as far as I have read it is solely by selective breeding. and yes they breed TRUE. will throw some links later.

from what I read, giants vastly out grow normal strains in the 1 year and tend to max out up to a 4" body. combined with the finnage (& type of), they can exceed 6"-7" TL. None are recorded over 8" though. still an amazing sight to see.

some links:
http://www.ultimatebettas.com/index.php?showtopic=10195
http://z7.invisionfree.com/BettaBreeders/index.php?showtopic=2216
http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=936



dinosfishhouse said:


> I am hearing that this is done by steroids.
> They do not breed true.
> Giant fish throw normal sized offspring.


----------



## dinosfishhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

Well then, you are better informed than I.
I still would be leery until I was getting them from someone I knew and trusted.


----------



## mykidsmom (Mar 5, 2008)

Beautiful! They're pretty flashy - they remind me of Flamenco Dancers - with the ruffly skirts! 
What size tank do you think they need?


----------



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

that's like these monsters:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxZ-eh4pcOo&feature=related

giant gourami?? Ive had only seen them in like 3-4 inch size...not over a foot. the petland in duluth has one of those MASSIVE ones over a foot long...ironically in like a 30g tank...

Those bettas do look great though.

-Carlo


----------



## ttman (Jan 22, 2005)

IMO, a 20-30G would be fine for a single fish. although I would dedicating a 75G for one, as soon as I find one. there's a reputable seller from Thailand that the betta forum users recommend. however I do not want to pay for the shipping from thailand =(



mykidsmom said:


> Beautiful! They're pretty flashy - they remind me of Flamenco Dancers - with the ruffly skirts!
> What size tank do you think they need?


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Giant Gouramis are a not steroid fish. You can get them at Asian Tropical. He's had several over 1'.


----------



## dinosfishhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

ttman said:


> IMO, a 20-30G would be fine for a single fish.(


This fish gets over 2 feet long.
A tank that small would only work for a few months at best.
These fish grow extremely fast.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think he means 20-30 for the betta, not for the gourami


----------



## dinosfishhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

I Gottcha.


----------



## ttman (Jan 22, 2005)

drool: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_TCR5XNVj8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvStHMKWReQ&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AG6OqhctNjU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnTDkfNq_24&feature=related


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Actually after watching the vids I like them less than I thought I would. Don't get me wrong, this last 4 or so months is the first I haven't had a beta for my entire life. But well...


----------



## ttman (Jan 22, 2005)

here's another reference to genetics:

http://www.bettas-jimsonnier.com/genetics7.htm


----------



## ttman (Jan 22, 2005)

PETCO is carrrying giant bettas now! called the "king" betta there, it easily thwarts the other bettas. however their strain is regular plakat (short tail wild type), not the fancy HMs or crown tails. they are $15 each.


----------

